# Weeding through Millions of Online Frauds, Fakes, and Bullsh**ters: Is it Even Worth It?



## Jackhammer (Oct 8, 2018)

*Weeding through Millions of Online Frauds, Fakes, and Bullsh**ters: Is it Even Worth It?*

Checking forum after forum, checking reviews for products, then finding out the website with the reviews was bullsh*t. The internet is literally infested with frauds, and con artists. 
     - Is it worth the time, effort, aggravation?
     - What are your opinions/advice on this?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 8, 2018)

Best bet is to make a connection through someone at a gym.. otherwise you’re taking an even bigger risk getting scammed.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 8, 2018)

x2, what Doc said. Agree on all yer points, OP. Find someone ye trust in the gym through friends else ye risk being scammed. Even then, ye have to trust who yer dealing with. No guarantees in this game.


----------



## Oblivious (Oct 8, 2018)

I know people advice against it, but i found the best source on meso


----------



## Jin (Oct 8, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> I know people advice against it, but i found the best source on meso



Where have you been boy?????


----------



## Oblivious (Oct 8, 2018)

Jin said:


> Where have you been boy?????


I had a full time gig for a couple weeks, 13 hours out the hours out of the house daily, fun stuff


----------



## Jin (Oct 8, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> I had a full time gig for a couple weeks, 13 hours out the hours out of the house daily, fun stuff



I hope they all used condoms.


----------



## snake (Oct 8, 2018)

You sometimes have to kiss a lot of frogs to find your prince. Hang in there.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 8, 2018)

It’s easier than everyone makes it out to be. Keep your eyes open and you’ll find what you’re looking for.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Oct 8, 2018)

It's worth it. And definitely worth checking.into in my opinion
You don't.wanna end up  ffked up.cause you got lazy 

It can be a pain in the ass
Could take years but. Eventually..
It will pay off.like anything else good in life

All in time


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 8, 2018)

I found all the best domestic private guys when I stopped looking and just acted like myself. Just like many other things in life, build your network, be a genuine person and be patient for results. This is steroids for a hobby. Not life saving medicine. Calculate your risks.


----------



## Elivo (Oct 8, 2018)

Keep an ear open while at the gym too, yesterday while working out I heard the two guys beside me taliking about tren, you can pick up on things and then get an idea of who maybe you should get to know a little better


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 8, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I found all the best domestic private guys when I stopped looking and just acted like myself. Just like many other things in life, build your network, be a genuine person and be patient for results. This is steroids for a hobby. Not life saving medicine. Calculate your risks.



THIS>>>

I found a guy at the gym about 6wks after i stopped my active search.  Odd how things happen that way.....


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 9, 2018)

Just remember, there’s nothing about this that needs to be rushed. When the right deal comes along, it’ll come along.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Nov 28, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Keep an ear open while at the gym too, yesterday while working out I heard the two guys beside me taliking about tren, you can pick up on things and then get an idea of who maybe you should get to know a little better



And for those of us hooked into headphones? ;]


----------



## bigmike0321 (Dec 3, 2018)

keep in mind unless you have a "safe/fake name address, you are sending your real info out there into the internet world purchasing illegal drugs.


----------



## mvare02 (Jan 10, 2019)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Best bet is to make a connection through someone at a gym.. otherwise you’re taking an even bigger risk getting scammed.


This can be difficult to do when you're in a small town with people that aren't using gear. That's why people like him (& myself included) turn to online because it's one of the only options.


----------



## Humble_fella (Jan 11, 2019)

I am new here but reading some of the comments in this thread already gave me a few nice +1 in awareness.


----------



## Design Sculptor (Jan 17, 2019)

Just new on the board but been around a long time in the industry. Its pretty sad to actually hear it is that bad. From my experience the best thing is to ask them detailed questions about what concerns you have with products. Ask for specific answers about their products. How they are made? How do they maintain quality? How are their products tested? Ask about what is involved in the testing process? Look for the responses and see how they can help you. Just build relationships and go slow. Let them work for you.


----------

